
Most Highlighted Kindle Passages of All Time  - fogus
https://kindle.amazon.com/most_popular
======
te_platt
Some of the quotes are interesting on their own. All of them are interesting
in that so many people found them significant.

Also, if you read too many of them at once you start to think in one or two
sentence snippets.

------
beedogs
I was unprepared for that level of Hunger Games quote density. Jesus.

------
sumeetjain
Does Amazon publish the data from which these lists are prepared? I'd love to
make some other (better?) lists that produce more balanced results.

------
puppybeard
I would say this list is a bit shocking, but I own a Kindle, and I've never
highlighted a flippin thing. I don't see myself ever getting in the habit
either.

Looks like the data set is quite young, I'd be surprised if their info is
older than a year.

~~~
vizzah
yeah, probably a new dataset and hopefully more 'history proven', less
primitive - more meaningful quotes will appear soon.

------
abruzzi
Interesting. I've never read anything by Suzanne Collins, but except for the
occasional Jane Austin, she dominates the list.

